# Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy communi



## Deelite (8 Sep 2008)

Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy communion?


----------



## Towger (8 Sep 2008)

*Re: Holy Communion*



Deelite said:


> Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy communion?


Yes. I know of a number of people who have done this just before communion day. They always said they did not believe in God etc. But then it came time, they could not face their little ones and explain to them they would have to stay at home, while the rest of their class had a good day out.


----------



## merzie (8 Sep 2008)

*Re: Holy Communion*

yes you do have to get christened first, because my friends son wasnt christened and she had to get him christened age 7, because they say its the 1st sarcrament and the others follow,


----------



## Johnboy45 (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

yes, and the church will need proof of the baptism before they will permit the first communion.  same for confirmation - must have both baptism and communion before confirmation.

In many cases a person would have all three performed in the one day - often where an adult has decided to become a catholic.


----------



## Bronte (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

Yes and I can remember the baptism of all my siblings at the same time for this very reason when I was eight and my next sibling was going for holy communion.


----------



## FredBloggs (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

Yes - and I know of one boy last year whose parents refused to have him baptised and kicked up a stink at school because the school refused to allow their son get his holy communion.  AFAIK they ended up keeping him away from school on the communion week so he wouldn't feel left out.  They said it would be hypocritical on their parts if the boy was baptised - however I could never understand that given that they wanted him to take first communion


----------



## Bronte (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

It's not the school who makes the rules, it's the church.  And it makes no sense to do holy communion if you don't do baptism - a la carte catholicism it's called I believe.


----------



## rmelly (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



FredBloggs said:


> Yes - and I know of one boy last year whose parents refused to have him baptised and kicked up a stink at school because the school refused to allow their son get his holy communion. AFAIK they ended up keeping him away from school on the communion week so he wouldn't feel left out. They said it would be hypocritical on their parts if the boy was baptised - however I could never understand that given that they wanted him to take first communion


 
Not really much you can say to that one...how is it not 'hypocritical on their parts' for him to make his first communion? I suppose it takes all sorts...


----------



## Johnboy45 (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



FredBloggs said:


> Yes - and I know of one boy last year whose parents refused to have him baptised and kicked up a stink at school because the school refused to allow their son get his holy communion. AFAIK they ended up keeping him away from school on the communion week so he wouldn't feel left out. They said it would be hypocritical on their parts if the boy was baptised - however I could never understand that given that they wanted him to take first communion


 


.... and there's my laugh for the day.  

I'm guessing they are probably the same type of parents who have the clothes/party/presents all organised ages before the confession and religious practice.


----------



## TarfHead (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



Johnboy45 said:


> ..type of parents who have the clothes/party/presents all organised ages before the confession and religious practice.


 
I was told the following and believe it to be true cos the person telling me is closely involved in her parish.

Local family with lots of conspicuous cash. Had a big day planned for the little girl - sunbeds, outfits, marquee, band, caterers. When the day came they never showed up at the church. Later the mother said that they were running late on the day so decided to skip the church to get on with the rest of the plans for the day.


----------



## TarfHead (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



FredBloggs said:


> They said it would be hypocritical on their parts if the boy was baptised


 
The mind boggles. If they had such principles, who let the child attend a NS anyway ?


----------



## Towger (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



TarfHead said:


> The mind boggles. If they had such principles, who let the child attend a NS anyway ?


 
Not all Nation Schools are Catholic. Last year I attended a Travelers wedding (don't ask), by the end there were only 5 or 6 of us in the church, including the priest. The rest were out side smoking, drinking cans or has gone down to a local pub.


----------



## rmelly (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



Towger said:


> by the end there were only 5 or 6 of us in the church, including the priest.


 
Including the bride & groom?


----------



## j26 (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

Yes - Baptism is the ritual for entry to the Church.  Without it you are not a member of the church and cannot take Communion.  Confirmation is essentially a repeat run of the Baptism except at this point the person being confirmed is making his/her own free decision (at 12 years of age!) to confirm the oaths taken by the godparents at Baptism.


----------



## FredBloggs (9 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



j26 said:


> at this point the person being confirmed is making his/her own free decision (at 12 years of age!) to confirm the oaths taken by the godparents at Baptism.


 
Not much younger than the daughter of a certain US VP hopeful who has made "her own free decision" to get married.


----------



## Bronte (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



FredBloggs said:


> Not much younger than the daughter of a certain US VP hopeful who has made "her own free decision" to get married.


  She's been promised a fairytale wedding and he's getting his very own rifle and SUV.
Towager were they drinking cans outside the church?  It must have been an amazing wedding.


----------



## Towger (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



Bronte said:


> Towager were they drinking cans outside the church? It must have been an amazing wedding.


 
People in church : Yes, including the bride and groom.

Cans: Yes, Whey look well poping out of the top of sportsjacket pockets.

It was very interesting to watch, you should have seen the (lack off) clothes the girls were wearing. When we were leaving the church two 'old ones' who stayed in the church started to give out the the others at the door that they were a F****** disgrace. I hurried a long outside.


----------



## FredBloggs (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



Bronte said:


> She's been promised a fairytale wedding and he's getting his very own rifle and SUV.


 
More likely he's been threatened with being dropped off in the centre of Harlem with his "i'm a redneck" page from Facebook if he didn't agree


----------



## Bronte (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



FredBloggs said:


> More likely he's been threatened with being dropped off in the centre of Harlem with his "i'm a redneck" page from Facebook if he didn't agree


 Can you imagine how they are blackmailing the parents at the moment, it must be a panic, only problem is the younger kids will now think it's great to go and get pregnant....... they should have agreed to sex education, probably one of the books she wanted banned from the library


----------



## rmelly (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



Bronte said:


> Can you imagine how they are blackmailing the parents at the moment, it must be a panic, only problem is the younger kids will now think it's great to go and get pregnant....... they should have agreed to sex education, probably one of the books she wanted banned from the library


 
Always nice to see some people getting a good laugh out of someone elses problems...


----------



## FredBloggs (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

I don't think Brontes laughing at other peoples problems. More what the people involved said/espouse
The father said on his facebook page he didn't want kids.
Palin is anti sex education, anti condoms and says young people should practice abstinence.
I think the sad thing is that the poor girl is going through all this in the glare of the media. She's going through what millions of young girls have before her but she has the added burden of the world looking on.
I also think her getting married tot he father smacks a little of political expediency.

(By the way we seem to have wandered off subject - my fault.  I brought up Palin in an earlier post)


----------



## Bronte (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

In case anyone misunderstood me, I have nothing but sympathy for the girl, she is being given no choice now (I believe) and was probably not educated beforehand so that she might have prevented it - truly sad. A politican pawn to boot for her mother.


----------



## Brianne (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

To go back to the original question, is it necessary to be baptised before making Holy Communion. The answer is an emphatic YES.
Baptism is what is called a universal Christian sacrament in which the individual becomes a member of the Christian church. In order to receive further sacraments, one must first be baptised.
If I was not a Christian and I hadn't baptised my children, I can't imagine why I would want my children to participate in a Roman Catholic sacrament.
Would non Jews living in Israel decide to have a Bar Mitzov just because all the other kids were doing it?


----------



## rabbit (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*



Towger said:


> Last year I attended a Travelers wedding (don't ask), by the end there were only 5 or 6 of us in the church, including the priest. The rest were out side smoking, drinking cans or has gone down to a local pub.


 
If I saw that on tv I would say it was a bit far fetched...but I take your word for it.

Lets face it, religion does not matter for many people in modern Ireland.


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Is it necessary to have your child baptised before they make their first holy com*

I think Brianne's post sums it up really.


----------

